# What do you think about this puppy?



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

I want a smart, sociable and confident dog. I'm not particularly interested in taking part in any sort of show. I just want a loyal, strong, healthy and intelligent companion. Do you think Benjamin von Team Einstein might have those traits in regard to his pedigree? Is it concerning that his father doesn't have a registration number?






Benjamin von Team Einstein


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Benjamin von Team Einstein




www.pedigreedatabase.com





Memo


----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)

What do the parents look like? Do you like how they look? What's the cost? What is the registration organization in... Turkey is it? Any idea what the breeder's reputation is?

I apologize...I'm not an expert like others on this forum and am new but I will see if I can help you get some information.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

There is absolutely NO WAY to judge a dog's temperament from a photo. The only thing i can say is his tail looks kind of strange, like maybe it got damaged by one of the other pups, or stepped on by a human.

Unless I REALLY trusted and knew a breeder, I would be going in person to assess the pup myself. I did that many years ago when I brought Star home, using a puppy temperament test similar to the Volhard test: https://www.searchdogs.co.nz/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Volhard-Puppy-Aptitude-Test.pdf and it gave me a very good, accurate result. I brought home a confident, smart puppy that loved to play and retrieve!

Sometimes it takes a long time for registration papers to be processed, especially if a dog is from another country, which is the case with Einstein's father. Star's father was a German import, and because of numerous mistakes and delays in Star's breeder getting HIS papers, it took me NINE MONTHS to get her papers!! Yes, I would be concerned, and would ask the breeder if he has papers...no...would ask to SEE a copy of them, to make sure no lies are being told.

If you have no plans to breed or show, I wouldn't worry about the papers, but the are absolutely needed for breeding, and as far as showing goes, you MAY change your mind!


----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)

What Sunsilver said about the tail did sort of strike me when I first saw it...I thought real real quickly, "did it get stuck in a door or something?" Stepped on? Something? Do they have other pictures?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Might be the coat or the angle the picture was taken but his belly looks extended more than the other pup's in the picture behind him. and yes that tail....Maybe pass on this pup?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah, he could be a bit wormy, with a belly like that!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I think there is a difference in coat lengths in these two pups, could account for the extra fluffiness in the belly. Also, that spot of the tail tends to get adult hairs growing in first.If you look at a sable pup, that is where the black ring of hairs would be, that is the adult coat coming in first. Even on my solid black puppies, it is there if you look closely. Just a thought.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, first thing I noticed. Worms.


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

DanielEHayes said:


> What do the parents look like? Do you like how they look? What's the cost? What is the registration organization in... Turkey is it? Any idea what the breeder's reputation is?
> 
> I apologize...I'm not an expert like others on this forum and am new but I will see if I can help you get some information.


His sire:










His dam:










I really like how the parents look like, especially the sire. 

The cost of the puppy is 5000 Turkish Lira which is around 680 US Dollar. 

The registration organization is German Shepherd Dog Breed and Sports Organization in Turkey. This organization is a member of WUSV. 

It seems the breeder is quite new and small. It appears that they bought this sire called Einstein from another breeder couple of years ago and started to breed puppies with that sire only.


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Sunsilver said:


> There is absolutely NO WAY to judge a dog's temperament from a photo. The only thing i can say is his tail looks kind of strange, like maybe it got damaged by one of the other pups, or stepped on by a human.
> 
> Unless I REALLY trusted and knew a breeder, I would be going in person to assess the pup myself. I did that many years ago when I brought Star home, using a puppy temperament test similar to the Volhard test: https://www.searchdogs.co.nz/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Volhard-Puppy-Aptitude-Test.pdf and it gave me a very good, accurate result. I brought home a confident, smart puppy that loved to play and retrieve!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Volhard test document! I remember I had seen the application of the restraint part on a TV documentary about dogs many years ago.


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

DanielEHayes said:


> What Sunsilver said about the tail did sort of strike me when I first saw it...I thought real real quickly, "did it get stuck in a door or something?" Stepped on? Something? Do they have other pictures?


There are some pictures taken when they all were really young. But I can't tell which one of them is Benjamin of course. But there are current pictures of his syblings too:

His brother Barnie:










His sister Barbie:


----------

